# One week report



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Well…..it's been about a week since I joined this group, and I believe the term group is derogatory because the subscribers are a family. I have never seen such support and encouragement. It's kind of like AA except we are encouraged in our addiction! Harmless addiction…....you bet, I come from an alcoholic family and could have followed the family trait and spent my time sitting in a bar. Wood and creating things from wood is a passion that finds like minded participants on this site. 
I have received numerous welcomes and thank all of you who took the time to make the "new guy" feel welcome. I posted some bad pictures of a project I was proud of and was blown away by over 20 responses with kind comments. Encouragement…you bet! I also chimed in on a few discussions and even took advantage of the Coffee Lounge to post a humourous message. Next up I will try and write a blog to describe my latest project already in progress. Thanks to you all.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome, Don!

A number of us here have already gone the bar route, and have now replaced our old addiction with this much more productive one.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Don,

I have never seen anyone treated differently here. I look forward to seeing your projects and hearing your opinions!


----------

